
Show HN: Kcl, a Kafka command line client to do anything with Kafka - twmb
https://github.com/twmb/kcl
======
Thev00d00
Looks interesting! how does it play with schema registry?

~~~
twmb
Thanks!

It isn't yet integrated with the schema registry, but I think doing so would
be a fairly straightforward task. My primary goal before this "Show HN" was
2.6.0 feature completeness.

I'll look into integrating with the schema registry within the next month.
Thanks for the reminder!

edit: there's a few other minor kafkacat features that I'd like to implement
as well, such as start and end _times_ for consuming, and producing entire
files. I think those two, in addition to avro schema registry, are the main
features this is missing, but otherwise kcl is much more featureful.

Long term, I think it'd be great to add support for secrets in vault, but I'd
like a bit more usage before considering integrating that.

